# How to cross SZR from Greens to Internet City on bike



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is possible at all? I'd like to take my bike from The Greens to the Marina, but how can I cross SZR? Is it allowed to use the metro bridges to go over SZR with a bike? (walking of course), or would I get fined?

Thanks


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I have seen people walk their bike through the bridges loads of times.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

londonmandan said:


> I have seen people walk their bike through the bridges loads of times.


Thanks a lot, I'll give it a try this weekend. I read that is supposedly not allowed but maybe is one of those Dubai things that are never actually enforced


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep. Metro bridge is fine. If you're going to the Marina you may find it quicker to cycle up to the metro by Emirates Golf Club and use that station bridge. The opposite side is where the American University is (I think that's what it's called) and it's only a jump and hop to the Marina from there. 

Alternative is to cycle across the bridge over Sheikh Zayed towards Media City/Internet City.

The third option is to take the back way out of the Greens and cycle into the first turning into the Lakes and follow that road through the Lakes, staying on your left. You'll wrap around the Emirates golf club and come out on the main drive in/out of Emirates Living and take that bridge across Sheikh Zayed towards the Marina. But there's a lot of traffic by Sheikh Zayed so you need to be careful.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Haha - When I first read that I though you meant going across using the bridges that the Metro trains use to span roads - took me a while to realise what you really meant.

Bike vs Metro Train - wonder who would come out on top.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

This the way I go, usually on a Saturday or Friday when traffic is lite.

Cyclemeter - Mountain Bike - Apr 5, 2014, 1:00 PM


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The ride back over to The Meadows is slightly different:

Cyclemeter - Mountain Bike - Apr 5, 2014, 10:25 AM


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot, the interchange bit looks a bit scary though! lol


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> The ride back over to The Meadows is slightly different:
> 
> Cyclemeter - Mountain Bike - Apr 5, 2014, 10:25 AM


That is a seriously COOOOOL bit of kit you have on your phone. Very impressive range of statistics.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> The ride back over to The Meadows is slightly different:
> 
> Cyclemeter - Mountain Bike - Apr 5, 2014, 10:25 AM


Hi,
What is amazing about that app readout is that you cycled for 1 hour 13 minutes. You travelled 18.78 km and you only burnt about the same number of calories that you get eating a Big Mac (778 kcal)!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks a lot, the interchange bit looks a bit scary though! lol


There are actually fairly wide bike lanes that cars have been respecting (so far!) but I do have a rear view mirror that I keep my eye on for any idiots that might not be paying attention!


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

Or - just do like this guy - this in on SZR the other night (earlier this week)









No, seriously - please don't!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> That is a seriously COOOOOL bit of kit you have on your phone. Very impressive range of statistics.


Yes, my favorite bike app. I use a heart rate monitor and a wheel/pedal speed monitor that all connects to the iPhone with Bluetooth. It records all my rides and gives me stats on how I am doing compared to other rides (best time, best speed, average, ect)


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What is amazing about that app readout is that you cycled for 1 hour 13 minutes. You travelled 18.78 km and you only burnt about the same number of calories that you get eating a Big Mac (778 kcal)!
> Cheers
> Steve


And thus I am still too fat.....................


----------

